# July 4 Seafood Boil!



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 5, 2018)

Decided to give the smokers a rest yesterday and get out the king kooker propane burner!

Wave 1 was burgers and dogs on the grill for the people who don't like seafood and spices. Even stuffed a couple sweet peppers and Jalapenos with goat cheese and grilled them up.

















Now for the good stuff. Shrimp, Crab Legs, Red Potatoes, Sausage, Corn, Garlic, and a little something I like to throw in mine...Fresh Jalapenos and Mushrooms
















Got the 50 qt pot going. Straight Old Bay Seasoning, Fresh Lemons, and 3 cans of Budweiser











And the finished shots...had to do in 2 different waves there was so much!
















No plates just paper towels, hot sauce, and everyone standing around the table feasting! Drank some cold ones, got stuffed on all this food, then blew up a bunch of fireworks!
Happy 4th of July!


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 5, 2018)

SVF, Great looking food,looks like an awesome spread for the 4th!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2018)

OMG!!
That Looks Freaking Awesome!!:)
Thinking you ought to move to PA !!!
No signs here saying "Please do not feed the Bears"!!!
Nice Job, Great Time!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 5, 2018)

Man I wanted crawfish too but I couldn't find any around here!


----------



## idahopz (Jul 5, 2018)

Man, that is outstanding!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 5, 2018)

Now that, is a spread!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 5, 2018)

Great looking spread SVF, and I really mean spread. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## xray (Jul 5, 2018)

Looks great! I’ve always wanted to do this

Like!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2018)

That is an awesome meal!
I would have never left the table!!
Al


----------



## weev (Jul 5, 2018)

Wow Looks fantastic


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks for all the compliments guys I appreciate it!

Its always a good time doing this and really the prep is the part that takes the longest. Once the water is boiling you are cooking for maybe 20-25 minutes. And cleaning up involves wrapping up all the newspaper on the table and throwing it in the garbage can. Cant beat it!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 5, 2018)

Smokin, I have to ask. Do you ever get an imprint of part of the newspaper on any of the food - kinda like when kids press silly-putty over a comic?

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 5, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Smokin, I have to ask. Do you ever get an imprint of part of the newspaper on any of the food - kinda like when kids press silly-putty over a comic?
> 
> Chris



Honestly Chris it doesn’t make a bit of difference. It might just be a southern redneck thing to dump it on a table and eat like cavemen but it works great and the newspaper soaks up all the soppy mess! You gotta try it!


----------



## weedeater (Jul 5, 2018)

Great looking meal!  We had similar earlier in the week.
Like!

Weedeater


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 6, 2018)

Last night cleaned up all the firework mess, cleaned the giant pot and strainer, got all the coolers and chairs and everything put back up and finished up the evening with a nice cold one.


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 25, 2018)

Now there is a proper boil goin on!
Sorry to be so late to the party, I was harvesting Rock Crabs in Puget Sound.
Ima lookin, and Ima watchin, got me some Louisiana Crayfish, Shrimp, and Crab boil ready ina package. 4.5 pounds.
But trying to decide on my size of a boil. I think I have about the same amount of crab, although smaller halves. The reds are more built like my wife, small and strong. Not long and willowy like the daughter in law.
Yours looks to be:
A dozen cobblets, what 5-10 pounds red tatters, 2 pounds sausage, 1 big package of mushrooms, hold the jalapenos,
And a 24 of PBR. Maybe 2 boxes... ;)
Yeah, I have a bunch of anti crabby babies here. Well, anti fish. But they like shrimp. :confused:o_O
I'd like to do it myself, but no pot. :mad:
I have a 6 quart I got up North and used to steam the catches. Holds about 6 crabs for steaming. (12 halves of legs and body meat) But doing 8 halves was easier for me.
Your serve looks just like my cousin Victor did for us hooters after his Mom's wake at the ranch. Skunky swap meet beer, a bonfire, laughter, memories, and dumped on a table to pick, eat, and enjoy! He did a sack of Crawdad's, damn they were good too!
How much shrimp went in? No shot of that. Is that a secret ingredient? o_O
Clue a first timer in, Please. :D


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jul 25, 2018)

good lookin' meal for sure............waitin for the 3rd saturday in october........roll tide!
tony


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 26, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Now there is a proper boil goin on!
> Sorry to be so late to the party, I was harvesting Rock Crabs in Puget Sound.
> Ima lookin, and Ima watchin, got me some Louisiana Crayfish, Shrimp, and Crab boil ready ina package. 4.5 pounds.
> But trying to decide on my size of a boil. I think I have about the same amount of crab, although smaller halves. The reds are more built like my wife, small and strong. Not long and willowy like the daughter in law.
> ...



First off yes start with 2 boxes of PBR. Gotta get in the right mindset before you begin:

Dump some PBR in with the water, cut two whole lemons in half drop them in, and I added about a can and a half of old bay per pot(50 qt pot)

Per pot(there were 2 of them) it was about 3 pounds of shrimp, 2 pounds crab legs, 1.5 pounds of sausage, 3 ears of corn(cut in half), a sack of red potatoes, a pound or so of shrooms, and a few jalapenos.

I encourage you to try the jalapeno's...it gives them wonderful flavor and they aren't as spicy as you would think.

Sounds like you need to convince the old lady to let you get a bigger pot!


----------



## kit s (Jul 26, 2018)

Smokin
Man that looks so good...another finger food group (in my opinion)...ya craws are good to, but nothing wrong with your boil....love the way it is done in the south...dump in center of table and let the feeding frenzy begin...like!
Oh and another thing great about meals like this....usually there is no lack of good ole bs...


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 26, 2018)

greatfx1959 said:


> good lookin' meal for sure............waitin for the 3rd saturday in october........roll tide!
> tony



This could be the beginning of the Nick Saban downfall. Good luck!


----------



## kit s (Jul 26, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Smokin, I have to ask. Do you ever get an imprint of part of the newspaper on any of the food - kinda like when kids press silly-putty over a comic?
> 
> Chris


Lol...Chris don't think anybody checked....well at the few boils I been to....doubt it though maybe the table might have some ink bleed on it...but even that would probably wipe off.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 26, 2018)

kit s said:


> Smokin
> Man that looks so good...another finger food group (in my opinion)...ya craws are good to, but nothing wrong with your boil....love the way it is done in the south...dump in center of table and let the feeding frenzy begin...like!
> Oh and another thing great about meals like this....usually there is no lack of good ole bs...



Lol you are def right on the good ole BS. Hoping to have some crawfish too this next time


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jul 26, 2018)

you hope LOL..............roll tide i always enjoy that game


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 26, 2018)

greatfx1959 said:


> you hope LOL..............roll tide i always enjoy that game



Man I'd just like to beat f'in Vanderbilt at this point. People wonder why I drink so much and my hair is falling out. We been rebuilding since 1999 lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Last night cleaned up all the firework mess, cleaned the giant pot and strainer, got all the coolers and chairs and everything put back up and finished up the evening with a nice cold one.
> View attachment 369723




Love me a nice Cold PBR!!
or 2 or 8.







Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 26, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> First off yes start with 2 boxes of PBR. Gotta get in the right mindset before you begin:
> 
> Dump some PBR in with the water, cut two whole lemons in half drop them in, and I added about a can and a half of old bay per pot(50 qt pot)
> 
> ...



Umm, Old Bay comes in a lot of different can sizes. :confused: Can you give me some idea of ounces? (I have a tiny 2.68 ounce can. Kind of embarrassing really) :oops:
I have a 4.5 pound bag of Louisiana Brand Boil I thought I'd use. I was at a mud bug boil, but only as an attendee.
So all this is really new to me... brand new. I've got frozen crab halves, appetite, and desire. Them mud bugs tasted like Lobster to me.
Don't even have a proper pot. :eek: But my BIL might, or my Uncle Syris might. Uncle sez he bets he does have a proper pot on the ranch. But he's down with pneumonia. Providence that I called the old fart, I'm going to go see his butt afore he croaks on us. There was a reason I gathered a freezer full of crabs. It was so I'd call Uncle Sy.
I've got the butter figured out (Clarified, plain and some garlic). So I'm building up steam for a BBQ and Boil Feast.
If I've learned anything, there's a first time for everything.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 30, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Umm, Old Bay comes in a lot of different can sizes. :confused: Can you give me some idea of ounces? (I have a tiny 2.68 ounce can. Kind of embarrassing really) :oops:
> I have a 4.5 pound bag of Louisiana Brand Boil I thought I'd use. I was at a mud bug boil, but only as an attendee.
> So all this is really new to me... brand new. I've got frozen crab halves, appetite, and desire. Them mud bugs tasted like Lobster to me.
> Don't even have a proper pot. :eek: But my BIL might, or my Uncle Syris might. Uncle sez he bets he does have a proper pot on the ranch. But he's down with pneumonia. Providence that I called the old fart, I'm going to go see his butt afore he croaks on us. There was a reason I gathered a freezer full of crabs. It was so I'd call Uncle Sy.
> ...



Sorry for the late reply Sonny. I am at work not sure of the exact size of the container but it wasn't the smallest one or the biggest should be the one right in the middle. I would prefer more but some people didn't like the food that spicy!


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 30, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Sorry for the late reply Sonny. I am at work not sure of the exact size of the container but it wasn't the smallest one or the biggest should be the one right in the middle. I would prefer more but some people didn't like the food that spicy!



It's OK, Sm0kin, that's the nature of forums. Came back to it when you can.
I got a mid sized can in Washington I think was ~6 ounces. Much more robust than my little local can. But it appears Old Bay comes in a wide variety of sizes. So I tend to err towards getting a larger supply, then measuring out.
I'm just curious as I'm only beginning to get into this boil thang. And basically because I found a new-found fishin sport target I can beat these California wacko's over the head with.
I have a new Crab Trap, a CrabHawk crab catcher, and several crab snare's I made, and can fish off a pier for practically free (Parking fee's) and no license needed. Our 6 year old Grandson is just dying for Grandpa to take him fishing. And the bag limit is 30 crabs per person, per day. So there is a real possibility for success and at least a ton of fun for him and his two little Sisters. Barring getting pinched, of course.
So Grandpa is gathering all he can to enjoy a good boil with the freezer full of crabbie halves I brought from Washington.
And your boil is a live wire towards that end. It's a perfect example of what I'd love to do.
Had I known Old Bay could be used as a boil seasoning, I probably would have opted for it. :rolleyes:


----------

